# Binding Recommendation: Best all around binding for Arbor Westmark?



## CAGR (Nov 18, 2014)

Hey guys,

I've done a bit of searching on this topic and have found useful answers, but I would also like some input now that all '15 bindings are out. I just bought an Arbor Westmark from WiredSport (amazingly helpful, can't thank that guy enough). 

I do 40% park and 60% all mountain, which includes groomers, trees, light pow, etc.

Based on my searches, it looks like I should match the board's medium stiffness with a binding of similar stiffness. Most people seem to recommend:

-Rome 390
-Rome Boss 309
-Union Force
-Union Contact Pro
-Burton Cartels
-Now IPO
-Flux SF

That's a good number of bindings, all of which have stellar reviews. This is where I'm stuck. Any input as to which binding would be best suited towards my riding style would be awesome (as well as size for a 9-9.5 boot)

P.S: I'm ~170lbs, 5'9, skiing in Tahoe/Park City (epic pass woohoo!)

Cheers!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

shit i didn't care about any of that Flow NXT-ATse on my Westmark and love my setup !!!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If it were my Westmark, I'd be putting Flux DS's on it.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

Nivek said:


> If it were my Westmark, I'd be putting Flux DS's on it.


I couldn't agree more.. I might be a bit biased since I'm selling Flux DS's bindings on here, but I had them on my Blacklist/Midwide Westmark and they were perfect.


----------



## CAGR (Nov 18, 2014)

slyder said:


> shit i didn't care about any of that Flow NXT-ATse on my Westmark and love my setup !!!


Had a pair of Flows on my last board; love them, but want to go back to staps for this one!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeah, another vote for Flux DS's here!!!!!

Seein as though ya ridin 40% Park, and unless ya want a stiff responsive binding I wouldn't opt for the SF!!!!!

The TT is more a mid range flex, but the DS is more the go to for what you're after!!!!!


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

What about Raiden Phantom's? Personally I love Raiden bindings, and the Phantoms seem like the model that would fit the bill.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

'Vitas would work fine too.


----------



## CAGR (Nov 18, 2014)

Rookie09 said:


> What about Raiden Phantom's? Personally I love Raiden bindings, and the Phantoms seem like the model that would fit the bill.


How do these stack up against the Flux DS? Intrigued by them both...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I will also through my hat in for the Flux. My kids models are 2 yrs old but their bindings have held up extremely well.


----------



## CAGR (Nov 18, 2014)

slyder said:


> I will also through my hat in for the Flux. My kids models are 2 yrs old but their bindings have held up extremely well.


I'm really liking the Flux DS (not to mention the black w/accents is quite sexy). Time to shop around - thanks guys!2:


----------

